# Whats your favorite radio station ?



## WHIZZER

Whats your favorite radio station ? 

List it down


----------



## empsburna

Radio 4.


----------



## empsburna

Although I was partial to a bit of Kool FM "test transmission radio" back in the mid to late 90's.


----------



## muzzer

Radio 2 primarily for Steve Wrights non stop oldies, factoids and his do you remember segments


----------



## Blazefan13

I catch do you remember on the school run, love that but don't like Steve wright much, although R2 and R4 are what I listen too most.


----------



## turbosnoop

Radio 1


----------



## pxr5

Radio 2, except when Steve Wright is on.


----------



## muzzer

Oh he's an aquired taste i know, to be fair i only listen between 3pm 3.40pm on my way to work


----------



## Tricky Red

Radio 4 Today show (but not with the new presenter...)

Radio 4 PM with Eddie Mair


----------



## Pittsy

Getting old so radio 5:thumb:


----------



## Liam85

Cool fm


----------



## xxil

Tricky Red said:


> Radio 4 Today show (but not with the new presenter...)
> 
> Radio 4 PM with Eddie Mair


Exactly the same here, Who is that new guy?


----------



## bradleymarky

My local radio station is Heart even though its gone nationwide i still listed for traffic and news.


----------



## Kerr

Absolute radio. 

I like channel flicking between the decades. The 90s were the best for music.


----------



## Clancy

Radio 2 except Steve Wright, really can't stand him. I swear his whole show is just him singing over songs and saying serious jokin 4 billion times in a row


----------



## muzzer

Clancy said:


> Radio 2 except Steve Wright, really can't stand him. I swear his whole show is just him singing over songs and saying serious jokin 4 billion times in a row


Yep and to a degree i think a lot of his 'Hi Steve, loving your little show' shoutouts are made up, like i said earlier i don't listen for him but for the non stop oldies, the factoids and the do you remember bits, otherwise i think i would probably rip the stereo out of the car if i had to listen to his whole show :lol:


----------



## Tricky Red

xxil said:


> Exactly the same here, Who is that new guy?


Don't know but not going down well with my ears. He's not too charismatic.

Only thing about the Today show is that the presenters (esp Humphreys & Hussein) always seem so damned argumentative when interviewing. Does my head in. Just rude. She is a nightmare,


----------



## Soul boy 68

Solar radio, it's a soul, jazz and funk music station on the internet and on sky.


----------



## stuartr

Radio 4....


----------



## nbray67

Radio 2.

Until Jeremy Vine comes on then I switch to Radio 1.

Vine's ok but the eejits he has discussing the topics really wind me.

Ken Bruce I like, funny guy most of the time and Popmaster is good listening.

Chris Evans I also like, again, an acquired taste but his guests music and topics make good listening.

Not really a fan of Steve Wright, use to be years ago.


----------



## lobotomy

On my morning commute into work:

*Real XS (used to be Rock Radio): * The signal only transmits as far as Harthill (and conveniently ~0630) which is when I usually turn over to either...

*Radio 2 (Chris Evans): *Sometimes I have a right little chuckle to myself in the car... other days I can't stand his tripe so change station to...

*BBC Radio Scotland Drive Time:* News / Business / Travel weather... Gets you ready for the day. Jim Naughtie on the run-up to the election was tearing holes through everyone... it was amazing! And "The Big Debate" on a Friday afternoon is good listening.

On my Way home I usually listen to Radio2 Steve Wright... I don't know why because I actually hate his presenting style & crap chat! And he's so rude! His interviews are so contrived


----------



## leehob

Fresh radio UK :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Radio 2 ....... Truck driver lol


----------



## JB052

Radio 2 after 5pm

Sunday afternoon treat is time spent tinkering in the garage while listening to Johhnie Walker.


----------



## R7KY D

Radio 2


----------



## Darlofan

Radio 2 unless Steve Wright is on then I switch to radio 5 although afternoons aren't the same since Richard Bacon left. Unless kids are with me then it's Heart or Capital.


----------



## President Swirl

Classic FM on the way to work, metal on the way home.


----------



## Natalie

XFM & Absolute 90s
Got DAB in the cars for XFM and they've stopped broadcasting on the radio


----------



## carrera2s

Radio 2 last 15 years :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Radio 2. Except when that pleb Steve Wright is on.

Radio Cambridgeshire. Best show between 10pm & 1am, Nick Risby. Quality.


----------



## dcj

Talksport,not much else on analogue radio for my rock music tastes so Football talk while i'm driving mp3 player while working.


----------



## HEADPHONES

After watching these guys on DRAGONS DEN it's gotta be
KURRUPT FM from west London :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream

Radio 2 except between 12 and 2, or when Sarah Cox is on, than i listen to Smooth FM


----------



## mand

Punk fm


----------



## PaulN

Ministry of Sound Hed Kandi


----------



## PugIain

Radio Humberside, and Radio 2.
Only in the car though.


----------



## Kerr

Been listening to Radio X the last few days. The music selection had been brilliant.

The channel officially launches on Monday. Chris Moyles, Vernon Kay, Johnny Vaughan and Ricky Wilson are all DJs.


----------



## chris.t

Radio 2 all the way


----------



## Juke_Fan

Kerrang and LBC.


----------



## justina3

Radio 2 for me, but I am not that old that the live lounge always gets a play love the way artists cover other tracks sometimes even more so when they do a better job of course it's all down to personal taste


----------



## Cookies

Usually listen to radio 2. I remember the first time I heard Ask Elvis, I was laughing so hard I nearly crashed the car!! 

Occasionally I flick over to Today FM or RTE 2 FM. Cool FM also gets a blast occasionally. 

Btw, anyone heard Hector Brocklebank from HB Fash? Hilarious - on Real Radio over in Bonnie Scotland. 

Cooks


----------



## dcj

Juke_Fan said:


> Kerrang and LBC.


Is Kerrang still on air? Disappeared off my dab.


----------



## Dannbodge

Normal radio I switch between heart, capital and radio 1. Generally cap in the morning as I can't stand Nick Grimshaw 

On DAB it's kisstory or occasionally kerrang (if the OH isn't home)


----------



## MDC250

Dannbodge said:


> Normal radio I switch between heart, capital and radio 1. Generally cap in the morning as I can't stand Nick Grimshaw
> 
> On DAB it's kisstory or occasionally kerrang (if the OH isn't home)


Does anybody like Grimshaw?!

Went straight from R1 to R4, he has single handedly ruined my interest in music. Well done Ben Cooper enjoy your dwindling listening figures. Fartknocker.


----------



## Dannbodge

MDC250 said:


> Does anybody like Grimshaw?!
> 
> Went straight from R1 to R4, he has single handedly ruined my interest in music. Well done Ben Cooper enjoy your dwindling listening figures. Fartknocker.


I haven't found anyone that has.

The best month was when he was out filming X factor (also not watching as he is in it) so they had Scott Mills on in the morning


----------



## DJ X-Ray

De Ja Vu - Kool 94.5 - Vision FM - Solar - Talksport.


----------



## MDC250

Dannbodge said:


> I haven't found anyone that has.
> 
> The best month was when he was out filming X factor (also not watching as he is in it) so they had Scott Mills on in the morning


Yup, weirdly despite being the same age as Moyles, Mr Mills seems to endure. Not sure how at 41 he can relate to the youth target audience and Moyles couldn't but Mr Cooper seems to know best


----------



## muzzer

MDC250 said:


> Yup, weirdly despite being the same age as Moyles, Mr Mills seems to endure. Not sure how at 41 he can relate to the youth target audience and Moyles couldn't but Mr Cooper seems to know best


Because Moyles was all about Moyles, nobody else mattered but him.


----------



## MDC250

muzzer42 said:


> Because Moyles was all about Moyles, nobody else mattered but him.


Agreed but that is different to Grimshaw how? At least Moyes was entertaining on occasion. Grimshaw is the epitome of mediocrity and is being revered for killing figures, I'd do that for half the money


----------



## vek

radio 2 & smooth for this old git.


----------



## Kriminal

The Breeze Bristol - a good bit of balance between old and new to keep the variety moving. :thumb:


----------



## CaptainKirk95

6 pages and still no mention of Planet Rock.

Used to listen to Kisstory when working on site which helped the day go by!


----------



## dcj

CaptainKirk95 said:


> 6 pages and still no mention of Planet Rock.
> 
> Used to listen to Kisstory when working on site which helped the day go by!


Listen to Planet Rock now and again but find it a bit same old with its choice in music. Seems every time I put it on, its guaranteed that there's a Led Zeppelin song on within 10 minutes. Plenty of new groups doing the rounds that don't seem to get any air time and deserve a break. I'm on a few Facebook pages dedicated to rock music and a lot of UK listeners say the same about it.


----------



## Kimo

Radio x till 1 then Scott mills


----------



## Sicskate

Been listening to a new (to me) station last week...


----------



## carrera2s

Radio 2 from age 34 so a long time. :thumb:


----------



## alphaj12

iplayer radio, for driving you can just download what you want to your phone and play it in your car. Other than that its five live while driving


----------



## gordonpuk

Radio 4 morning news then radio 2, even Steve Wright.
But I can not abide Elaine Paige, well, not her laugh.

I can also listen to the plays on R4 if I'm just tinkering in the garage


----------

